# Brinkmann  heavy gauge smoker at home depot



## scottya (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello all.

I was wondering if anyone has experience with the Brinkmann heavy gauge vertical smoker.  Here is the link to HD's site

http://t.homedepot.com/p/Brinkmann-Heavy-Gauge-Vertical-Smoker-855-6100-S/205412645

The body seemed very heavy, at least thicker than my ECB.  At $140 for the smoker and another 40 for mods (door gasket, silicone sealant), it sounds like a good deal.  But like my momma said, if it sounds too good to be true, than it probably is...

I only use the smoker for the family on the weekends, so I don't need big capacity.  If this smoker isn't worth it, my next bet is the weber smokey mountain, but at double the price.

Thanks for any insight!

-Scott


----------



## erikz (Aug 3, 2015)

No experience with it, and I haven't even seen it in person... BUT it looks like it would be easier to control the temps that the ECB since it's all sealed up and has adjustable air vents.  

That being said, I have a really hard time trusting Brinkmann.  I went back and forth a ton when I upgraded from my ECB and in the end I went with the Weber after getting hands on with all my options at my local hardware stores.  I'm the type of person who wants something to work right out of the box and not have to spend more money and time in trying to "fix" a brand new item.


----------



## mtn dew (Aug 5, 2015)

I got this smoker for Father's day had been using a ECB for years. I did seal the door but other than that it doesn't need any other mods. Although I did make some changes. Holds temp well plenty of room on the grates and will smoke for hours on one pan of charcoal.













20150629_195129.jpg



__ mtn dew
__ Aug 5, 2015





Not sure ware mods end and custom begins. 













20150704_082237.jpg



__ mtn dew
__ Aug 5, 2015





 Hope this helps


----------



## scottya (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.

Eric, I know what you mean about not trusting Brinkmann.  Almost all of their cheap stuff is...cheap.  What got me thinking about this one was that I was at HD, and they had it right next to the weber display (rally went there to look at the WSM), so I rolled the brinkmann right next to it to compare.  The brinkmann seemed more substantial, like it wasn't the cheap brinkmann I expected.

Dew, that looks great with the side table.  Is that a chimney vent with a different damper you added?  Great idea.


----------



## mtn dew (Aug 6, 2015)

Yah here in FL with the sudden rains the slide open damper let water in. So I made a damper and cover to fit the original chimney. Working good so far, I still may make an expanded metal charcoal basket. 













20150704_082414.jpg



__ mtn dew
__ Aug 6, 2015


















20150704_082359.jpg



__ mtn dew
__ Aug 6, 2015





And the most important part. 












20150704_081651.jpg



__ mtn dew
__ Aug 6, 2015


----------



## scottya (Sep 15, 2015)

Well, Walmart made it easy on me.  They had an 18.5". WSM on clearance for $100!  I went with the Weber and saved money over the Brinkmann.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Sep 15, 2015)

Whoa what a deal!


----------

